

SplashData releases list of 2011's worst passwords. - bigiain
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/79219

======
bigiain
A somewhat contentless article, but I thought it worth posting for this gem:

"Anyway, SplashData, a maker of password management and other mobile apps, has
released its list of the 25 worst passwords of 2011 (in other words, most
common) and they're mostly predictable, with a few oddballs tossed in."

Surely it''s not just me who feels a twinge of unease over the idea that a
"maker of password management apps" can release a "list of most common
passwords"? I'd have loved to see some assurance this list came from publicly
released password lists and not from some backdoor in their own product...

